# my pigeons dont return home



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

hi i am facing a problem my pigeons dont return home they fly away 
i have a build the loft in my back yard as for some reasons i cant put it on my roof tell me things that i should do so they come back in my loft on the ground i am attaching the lofts pictures


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

did you buy them as old bird or young?, if you bought them as old bird 98% they wont return,


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Too many unknowns. Some questions that need to be answered:
1.) Are they homers?
2.) Are they old?
3.) Were they settled/resettled properly?

It seems that you are surrounded by trees. That would be difficult for birds to remember their home loft until they fly up really high.

Give us more info. I am thinking that they are too old to resettle, and strong on the wing so they just take off. Assuming that they want to go home, the surrounding trees probably confuse them as well.

Hopefully they will be back. Are these your first time birds to be released?


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

RodSD said:


> Too many unknowns. Some questions that need to be answered:
> 1.) Are they homers?
> 2.) Are they old?
> 3.) Were they settled/resettled properly?
> ...


1 yes they are homers *tipplers* to be exact 
2 no they are young squabs just about 5 weeks old they hatched in my other lofts and some pigeon grew up in that same loft i open them they roam a bit but when i fly them they fly away


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

and they do roam in my ground but when i try to fly them they just don't come back 
i have only trained 2 pigeon out of 5 to come back home and the rest 3 flew away 
now i am training my 3 pigeons which hatched at my other loft in the same ground as you can see in the picture i have labelled loft 1 and 2 they 2 loft is for breeding and 1 loft is for flying .... please help me


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

Loft one is small and covered and camouflaged to the surrounding area, thats why they do not return. do you have a training pen to train them to trap into the loft for about a week before you let them fly on their own, are there plenty of perches for the birds, Birds only want to return to a happy home.


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

here is the deal how i train them 
i open them they run around take little jumps and then i close them after 1 hour 
i do this daily 
then after 3 weeks when i fly them they just don't return so what should i do !


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not sure, but hope the second loft is in ground level, better to be little higher.

Do you have cats/rats/dogs which roam the area in day or night. If so they will be scared and they dont return.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

they might be scare to come home ...


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

When you say: you fly them...Do you mean you chase them up or are you taking them for a training toss?


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

If he is taking them for a toss,they aint going to come home,they are Tipplers,
not homers or racers.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

shahroxe said:


> 1 yes they are homers *tipplers* to be exact
> 2 no they are young squabs just about 5 weeks old they hatched in my other lofts and some pigeon grew up in that same loft i open them they roam a bit but when i fly them they fly away


 Tipplers are not homers and maybe this site will help you train them better since they have a different style of flying.Look down the list til you find settling and training,good luck. http://www.tipplers.com/forum


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Tipplers are endurance birds,they are not homers,.........but still they have some homing ability,if they are released very close to the loft....!!!If u want really hardcore homing pigeons,then u need to get "HOMERS ".........Where are u from ?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

My inexperience self will add that if they are homers at 5 weeks then perhaps they are too young to be training.


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

it looks like a bomb shelter


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

i don't toss them they them self fly around and slowly go up in the air circling my house but then they go out of direction and fly off


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

and some are pigeons were up to 7 weeks old 
i trained them hard 
i let them roam freely 
but then they just wont come back its because of my loft is situated on the ground level 
please tell me what should i do i am loosing a lot of expensive pigeons


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I noticed you have a blue/green sheet hanging on a line. is that there all the time. It could be scaring your pigeons off. They won't feel safe to land.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

tipplers are not homers obviously. Your birds are getting lost because they can't see your place from above. You have a challenging situation.

Put them in a settling cage and put them on top of your breeding loft and if you can find even higher spot put them there for couple of weeks. Also put the settling cage(with your birds) in front of your loft so that they can see how your loft looks like from a different view.

Tipplers need to see their loft before they can come back to it.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd recommend you use a settling cage and a feed call. Lastly, i find that it is helpful to release them when they are hungry so they have extra motivation to return to the loft.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally I find tipplers are a very flighty breed to begin with so seeing where you want them to return to I dont think you will be very successful getting them to come back to that little cage you call a pen. Build something more like a kit box or a loft and you will have much better success and follow the info on the link I provided earlier .
http://www.tipplers.com/forum


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

and if you can paint the top of it bright orange, do you have any fantails you can use as a dropper raise the faintails with them let them get a little height and use the dropper to bring them back down. Do this before you feed them to get them to understand that the dropper means food.


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

RonWhite3030 said:


> and if you can paint the top of it bright orange, do you have any fantails you can use as a dropper raise the faintails with them let them get a little height and use the dropper to bring them back down. Do this before you feed them to get them to understand that the dropper means food.


yes i do this thats how i managed to train 2 pigeons 
and i have pakistani high flyers and tipplers 
please guide me how can i make them return and yes the green shade is always there 
what can i do to make the pigeons return 
help


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

shahroxe said:


> yes i do this thats how i managed to train 2 pigeons
> and i have pakistani high flyers and tipplers
> please guide me how can i make them return and yes the green shade is always there
> what can i do to make the pigeons return
> help


 You can build a taller and more secure loft/kitbox for them then what you have there , it looks more like a cave then a loft ,birds dont like to live in a box on the ground . Build something more like a loft with perches.


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

PigeonVilla said:


> You can build a taller and more secure loft/kitbox for them then what you have there , it looks more like a cave then a loft ,birds dont like to live in a box on the ground . Build something more like a loft with perches.


i am sorry bulding another loft is not an option 
i have placed many perches in the lofts 
tell me how should i train them so they do come back


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The small box/kitbox that you have can be raised higher so that the birds will feel safe, but I don't believe that is your problem of losing birds. My guess is that your birds fly high and they don't know where your loft is. Either you can get a homer or find a way that your birds can see your loft from above.


----------



## shahroxe (Apr 15, 2011)

RodSD said:


> The small box/kitbox that you have can be raised higher so that the birds will feel safe, but I don't believe that is your problem of losing birds. My guess is that your birds fly high and they don't know where your loft is. Either you can get a homer or find a way that your birds can see your loft from above.


well i have homers also 
and i painted the top of the kit box black in color so it is more noticeable when the pigeons fly high 
guide me a training method that makes my pigeon come back home the problem is that my loft is low 
how to overcome this 
i do a lot of hard training them 2 months i train the squabs that hatched in my loft 2 
but then when they fly away it really is heartbreaking


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

shahroxe said:


> hi i am facing a problem my pigeons dont return home they fly away
> i have a build the loft in my back yard as for some reasons i cant put it on my roof tell me things that i should do so they come back in my loft on the ground i am attaching the lofts pictures


Besides some possible changes to your loft design, you might also consider a different line of pigeons. It would seem that you have a breed of pigeons which are best kept enclosed and are not a preformance breed.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

SmithFamilyLoft, 
"high-flyers" the word its self mean that its performance breed...
Shahroxe,
try building another loft on the roof.. if u can't, keep the squabs in a cage (or what we call as a settling cage) for a couple of weeks.. and then try.. (only 1-2 pigeons at time) if this doesn't help u.. then try having a droppers out first the droppers will just flutter around and tippler/high flyers will see it and they will feel it as a nice place ..


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

start training the squabs when they are about 3-5 weeks ..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

FYI - This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You have to train trap them and come to your feeding call. Also if something scared them ... I feel so sorry for your loss. There was a recent thread yesterday about traping them with pics. You may look at lofts and training threads to get ideas. Don't get discuraged. We learn from mistakes.


----------

